# rain rot ???



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

One of my mares has a place on her left flank back across her hip that looks like rain rot, but that doesn't make sense. We haven't had damp conditions, rain or high humidity, she's a pasture horse, never stalled, hasn't been ridden in over a year. She has lost almost all the hair has some scratches and lots of little blobs of hair coming out...
Could it be rot even though none of the "conditions" are there ? If it is, what do I put on it?


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

copperhead46 said:


> One of my mares has a place on her left flank back across her hip that looks like rain rot, but that doesn't make sense. We haven't had damp conditions, rain or high humidity, she's a pasture horse, never stalled, hasn't been ridden in over a year. She has lost almost all the hair has some scratches and lots of little blobs of hair coming out...
> Could it be rot even though none of the "conditions" are there ? If it is, what do I put on it?


Get some Nu-Stock off amazon. 76% Sulphur. That will get rid of it. My pony Sassy a few lines down from yours is dealing with the same thing. It's kinda been the same here, not the wettest condition here yet for rain rot. I dealt with 2 horses last year with real bad rain rot. I had MTG from farm and fleet. it also worked for me, but has less Sulphur in it.
Hope this helps, and good luck! There are a lot of GREAT PEOPLE on this forum and you're gonna get a lot of great advice!!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I totally agree with Terry, order or find Nu-Stock and apply it every 2-3 days until the issue resolves. Wear vinyl or latex gloves when applying or your hands will smell like sulfur for days!


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Ringworm? 

If I see rainrot, it's usually right down the middle of their backs, and most often when they have a long coat (early spring).


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alder said:


> Ringworm?
> 
> If I see rainrot, it's usually right down the middle of their backs, and most often when they have a long coat (early spring).


That's where I see it, or on the rump. Maybe I've just had good luck but I've always kicked it with betadine ointment or swabbing it with a betadine solution.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

basketti said:


> That's where I see it, or on the rump. Maybe I've just had good luck but I've always kicked it with betadine ointment or swabbing it with a betadine solution.


Yup, I've used Betadine to cure both ringworm and rainrot, it's a good anti-fungal - if you get after it and treat it every day.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to have a mare that would rub her back end and sides on trees/fence posts, anything really, when she was in heat. And we didn't even have any boys around. She would rub the hair away on her hips. She didn't do it every cycle, and she eventually stopped.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mesa123 said:


> I used to have a mare that would rub her back end and sides on trees/fence posts, anything really, when she was in heat. And we didn't even have any boys around. She would rub the hair away on her hips. She didn't do it every cycle, and she eventually stopped.


I have too and I've had the odd one that will rub too much hair off during spring shed.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. I've got the Nu Stock ordered and have betadine on hand so I can start treating her right away.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

In addition to topical treatment, you can feed carrots. 

Our mare had rain rot, and nothing would clear it up until we fed carrots everyday for about a month. 

Skin conditions can come about as a deficiency in Vitamin C, Vitamin A or even Vitamin E. Even the horse specific mineral/vitamin she was on did not prevent it.


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

I had a mare that would get rain rot almost every year in the spring regardless of the weather conditions. None of the remedies the vet provided did squat. An old time horseman told me to buy plain Listerene and spray it on the area 2x per day. Worked incredibly well and that is what I used from then on when needed until I lost her just shy of 34 years old. Luckily I have never yet had to deal with rain rot again.


----------

